# Augmentatives and Diminutives



## alfie1888

I came across two lists of these kinds of suffixes in two different books. One from 1837(!) and the other from 1960 something. There are a few I've never heard of and I was wondering if it was a case of having fallen out of use over the passage of time or just my inexperience of the Modern Greek language in this particular area. Can anyone tell me whether the following are "old hat" and / or if there is a modern version, please? Thanks.

*From the really old book:*
γυναικάτσα = a large woman
ανδρίτσης = a large man
μύταρος = large nosed
ανθρωπάριον = a little man, dwarf
αιγίδιον = a little goat
μαχαιρίδιον = a little knife
θεραπαινίς = a servant girl
κορίσκη = a little girl _> I'm guessing this one is really out of date since I've always learnt / heard / used "κοριτσάκι"_
νεανίσκος = a little boy
αρχοντόπουλον = a young gentleman

πικρούλος = a little bitter
μικρούτσικος = rather small
μεγαλούτσικος = rather large

*From the other book:*
αδερφούλης / αδερφούλα = brother / sister
σαλατίτσα = salad
κοπελλούδα = young girl
αγγελούδι = little angel
ψευταράς / ψεύταρος = big liar


----------



## Perseas

Hi,

I do not recognize _γυναικάτσα, ανδρίτσης, πικρούλος_; I know of _*γυναικάρα*, *πικρούλης*_. All the other words from the old book are known. However, today some of them exist in these forms: _*μυταράς* (*μύταρος* is less common), *ανθρωπάριο*_, the synonym *κατσικάκι *is used instead of _αιγίδιον_, *μαχαιράκι, θεραπαινίδα* (formal), _*κοριτσάκι*_  or _*κορούλα*_ (= little daughter), _*νεαρός*_ or as diminutive _*νεαρούλης*_, _*αρχοντόπουλο*_; *μικρούτσικος, μεγαλούτσικος* and all the words from the other book are common and are used as they are.


----------



## Andrious

Alfie, have in mind that "γυναικάρα" is mainly used for a really hot woman.


----------



## alfie1888

Ah, yes, I thought I recognised that one! Thanks Andrious! And just for completeness, what would a hot man be in Greek?


----------



## Andrious

That would be the same as for women: "άντρακλας", "παιδί", "μωρό". Of course, a female help would be helpful cause I use to talk about women


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Alfie!

I _think _you can use παίδαρος/παιδαράς for a guy! I you can't, I'm sure the others will put me right!


----------



## Andrious

You can use definitely "παίδαρος". As for "παιδαράς", I wouldn´t suggest to. I think it means a guy that spends hours in the gym and looks like Rambo. He may have a perfect body but he may be ugly as well.


----------



## Eltheza

Thanks very much, Andrious!

Can you use 'ένας κόμματος' for a guy?


----------



## Andrious

I don't think that "κόμματος" is used for men.


----------

